
Purism Librem Mini - bsg75
https://puri.sm/products/librem-mini
======
zapttt
avoid purism like the plague.

my experience with their overpriced laptops is a nightmare.

two keyboard keys do not work unless pressed exactly rigth. coreboot built
with hacks that will fail randomly if you change the hdd. customer support
leaves you hanging forever. wifi issues everyother update of their pureOS
(broken and fixed with no notice or changelog mention). etc.

they are too ambitious to their capabilities. and pivoting all over the place
to mobile etc just makes it even worse.

